# AbsoluTTe 14 has arrived !



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I heard the post arrive , looked at a pile of junk mail , sky mag etc and there at the bottom of the pile was a large white envelope with TTOC on it 

Quick flick and it looks great , good pics and articles 8) 8)

Think i will have a big cup of tea , one sugar , finish off some xmas chocolate and have a good read 

i might be a while :roll:

Mark.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

my favourite seat is the [smiley=toilet.gif] 
spend hours reading there :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine hasnt [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Mine didnt arrive either  
Tell me what the article on the Ireland TT run is like........pleeeeeaaase :-*


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Got mine, Mark your car is looking good in several pages, show off :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Stub said:


> Got mine, Mark your car is looking good in several pages, show off :wink:


 thanks mate  8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

So Mark your keeping the Ireland run to yourself


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

got mine also and makes me want another TT even more now :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I want mine i need some thing to read tonight at work


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> So Mark your keeping the Ireland run to yourself


 Sorry mate , it's not in there :?

Mark


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Mine arrived this morning... an excellent editorial job by John-H and a yet another example of the quality product we have come to expect - well done to all involved...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Mine hasnt [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Same here 
is there an article by some knob in it :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Chip_iTT said:


> Mine arrived this morning... an excellent editorial job by John-H and a yet another example of the quality product we have come to expect - well done to all involved...


Yep. The editorial was a good first bash so well done John h!

Cheers

rich


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I had a plop on the mat this morning too - so well done to the editorial/design/distribution team. TTOC is not the only club to which I subscribe, but the quality of AbsoluTTe is streets ahead of any of the other club mags.

I even made the cover - 4th TT in the centre row.

The reflection in the side window of the R8 makes it look as though the passenger airbag has deployed! Well, it did at first glance.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

les said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Mine hasnt [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Might be Les :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

conlechi said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


Mine arrived this morning and yeah theres an article from some prat who couldnt get his knob off  ooo errr missus [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

conlechi said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


Mine arrived this morning and yeah theres an article from some prat who couldnt get his knob off  ooo errr missus [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

yep got mine today, and i no what to do if i run out of rizla


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Mine's here! - and I got two photos :lol: :lol:

Does that mean the car is worth more or less now?   :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Mine arrived, a great job by everybody involved.............. told you it was easy John :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

